# The evolving PFS.



## bullseyeben!

Well many here know about, love, and have made or made a variant of something that a well respected member of this forum brought us, the pfs. I thought as a bit of thank-you to darrel we could post all pfs and or variations... here is one i named the "spork", as opposed to a palm swell or pinkie hole, I did a concave spoon like recess that allows for comfy and consistant finger placement.. would love to see all others posted in this thread...


----------



## gamekeeper john

i agree, i'v got a couple on the way to him


----------



## spanky

Here is mine


----------



## marcus sr

heres my filipino inspired pfs


----------



## tubeman

My best shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper

IMO the best pfs in the world


















So good I'll add a couple more pics


----------



## marcus sr

slingshot_sniper said:


> IMO the best pfs in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good I'll add a couple more pics


lovely bit of kit john


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Its awesome buddy I have to pick it up and shoot with it at least twice a day,its tough too being only 1/4" thick,took me awhile but I managed a fork hit with 9.5 steel right smack on the fork and all it did was leave a slight mark...no dent no chipping just a mark that will polish out


----------



## Ry-shot

pfs are just epic


----------



## Ry-shot

they shoot well and are just awesome


----------



## Ry-shot

marcus sr said:


> IMO the best pfs in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good I'll add a couple more pics


lovely bit of kit john
[/quote]
what wood is the handle ?? diamond wood ?? looks nice


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Yes diamond wood


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I think I need to make a new one.


----------



## marcus sr

slingshot_sniper said:


> Its awesome buddy I have to pick it up and shoot with it at least twice a day,its tough too being only 1/4" thick,took me awhile but I managed a fork hit with 9.5 steel right smack on the fork and all it did was leave a slight mark...no dent no chipping just a mark that will polish out


that looks that would shoot held vert mate,with a flip


----------



## slingshot_sniper

marcus sr said:


> Its awesome buddy I have to pick it up and shoot with it at least twice a day,its tough too being only 1/4" thick,took me awhile but I managed a fork hit with 9.5 steel right smack on the fork and all it did was leave a slight mark...no dent no chipping just a mark that will polish out


that looks that would shoot held vert mate,with a flip
[/quote]
Yes mate you can shoot whatever way you wish


----------



## marcus sr

slingshot_sniper said:


> Its awesome buddy I have to pick it up and shoot with it at least twice a day,its tough too being only 1/4" thick,took me awhile but I managed a fork hit with 9.5 steel right smack on the fork and all it did was leave a slight mark...no dent no chipping just a mark that will polish out


that looks that would shoot held vert mate,with a flip
[/quote]
Yes mate you can shoot whatever way you wish
[/quote]
i like that


----------



## Ry-shot

slingshot_sniper said:


> Yes diamond wood


cooooooool!!!!! gotta get me some of that stuff.....


----------



## keef

I've not been involved in any evolution of this design, but I recently spotted a potential PFS natural in a lilac bush... I split the fork right down the middle to make two matching halves (one failed due to drying checks)










I've slung a set of 5/8ths/1/2"..9"long tapered theraband silver bands on it with a kangaroo skin pouch, but have not finished it off yet, I may need to adjust the design

Lilac is one HARD wood (Like bone)...I think it will polish up fine

4 1/2" long and just over 1/4" thick... Shooting 9.5mm steel like a dream so far

cheers

Keith


----------



## gamekeeper john

sniper - that one you got of bill is a beauty























heres my take on the pfs, the pinky hole and the slimmer handle realy do make a great feel, i'm sure anybody who's got one will tell u


----------



## marcus sr

gamekeeper john said:


> sniper - that one you got of bill is a beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my take on the pfs, the pinky hole and the slimmer handle realy do make a great feel, i'm sure anybody who's got one will tell u


----------



## slingshot_sniper

GKJ those are great too,have you tried arrows with one? looks like it will work well


----------



## kooniu

search my best form - (the oldest from left) changed the width spacing of the fork,grip, and the method of attachment



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El Topo

PFS multiplex




__
El Topo


__
Aug 12, 2011




My first multiplex fork. So I decided to go with a shape that is "easy" to do - the PFS (such a...






My PFS! Very simple but effective. By far not as beautiful as the ones above...







but I like to shoot it.

And I'll do at least another one more pretty than this!


----------



## kooniu

film which presents the evolution of my pfs.Comment is, unfortunately, in Polish, but it brings in the idea Pfs of my Polish colleagues and show my own search path "Holy Grail"


----------



## dgui

Ry-shot said:


> pfs are just epic


I tend to agree with you.


----------



## dgui

kooniu said:


> film which presents the evolution of my pfs.Comment is, unfortunately, in Polish, but it brings in the idea Pfs of my Polish colleagues and show my own search path "Holy Grail"


The PFS may soon be in every country, I enjoyed the video and it would be nice to hear what he had to say. But I see he had several PFS and it looked like he was rating their performance. 
Good Video,
Thanks


----------



## Charles

Thanks for this. It was very interesting to see the variety that you have tried ... looks like my own search!!! Is there one in particular that seems to suit you best? I am sorry I just do not understand Polish.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## kooniu

dgui said:


> The PFS may soon be in every country, I enjoyed the video and it would be nice to hear what he had to say. But I see he had several PFS and it looked like he was rating their performance.
> Good Video,
> Thanks


This was exactly the film







- showed from the oldest to the newest but it is simultaneously the best IMHO - the last has the opportunity to join a slingshot: tube band,flatband and chinese style band , is litle biger than clasic pfs - 2,5' by 4,5' - at the moment is my favorite


----------



## Ry-shot

dgui said:


> pfs are just epic


I tend to agree with you.
[/quote]
yeah :L lol


----------



## dgui

El Topo said:


> My PFS! Very simple but effective. By far not as beautiful as the ones above...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I like to shoot it.
> 
> And I'll do at least another one more pretty than this!


Hey El Topo, I find that slingshots are like women, the more homely looking they are the better.


----------



## NaturalFork

I just need to break down and make one of these. I havent yet because I dont feel like I would like it. But I cannot judge anything until I have tried it. Ok. Officially making one this weekend.


----------



## bj000

they are really fun to shoot. it made me love short and narrow forks. I agree with dgui about it helping with accuracy. the pouch twist and tweak is the only way i shoot now.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Glad to see all these posts...and wow theyre all awesome....cheers all


----------



## dgui

*Many Thanks to BullsEye for Celebrating Pickle Forks and the variations that are on going.*

*I Love them all.*

*dgui / pfshooter*


----------



## gamekeeper john

i to love shooting them now lol, its just a matter of time before i get a kill on tape with one







i come very close the other day


----------



## El Topo

dgui said:


> i to love shooting them now lol, its just a matter of time before i get a kill on tape with one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i come very close the other day


I'm curious about that... you hunting-vids are cool!


----------



## Ry-shot

pickle fork = epic


----------



## Rapier

Here's my first take on the phenomen that is the PFS. I have another getting the poly treatment that will be ready to shot by mid nextweek. *HEAPS* of fun these are...





















These things would have to be the single most 'copied' design ever in the history of the SSF, not that I've been around all that long. There must be several versions on every continant by now and I reacon that if were ever attacked by aliens this is probably what they'll be shooting at us with!


----------



## spanky

My pfs has evolved a little further-extra finger groove and hand polish by my mate Moodley.


----------



## bullseyeben!

dgui said:


> *Many Thanks to BullsEye for Celebrating Pickle Forks and the variations that are on going.*
> 
> *I Love them all.*
> 
> *dgui / pfshooter*


Yes they're amazing all of them, and darrel the time you take and advise you give on the forum and your vids, is more than worthy of a thank-you from US all....cheers ben


----------



## spanky

Thanks Darrel-you are ace in my book mate


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults

spanky said:


> View attachment 12141
> 
> 
> My pfs has evolved a little further-extra finger groove and hand polish by my mate Moodley.


Hi spanky you rework the casting i did you?ifso nice work ifnot still nice work


----------



## Rapier

Well heres another I made with more than a little inspiration from the good lad Gamekeeper John. It's made with the idea of attaching hunting bands so therefor a bit chunkier than the traditional PFS.




  








Hype X PFS Laminate 04




__
Rapier


__
Oct 16, 2011




Ply and black perspex PFS.









  








Hype X PFS Laminate 03




__
Rapier


__
Oct 16, 2011


__
5



Ply and black perspex PFS.









  








Hype X PFS Laminate 02




__
Rapier


__
Oct 16, 2011


__
2



Ply and black perspex PFS.
Rear view with thumb and for finger scallops.









  








Hype X PFS Laminate 01




__
Rapier


__
Oct 16, 2011


__
2



Ply and black perspex PFS laminate. Built a bit thicker than the normal PFS to take hunting...





It's a ply and black perspex lam glued with two part epoxy and as strong as you like.


----------



## pop shot

My first PFS, it's tiny- 4" tall, 1" btwn the forks. Great shooter


----------



## Rapier

Ahh nice one pop shot


----------



## philly

A few of mine.
Philly


----------



## Blue Danube

Philly, those look great how do they shoot?


----------



## philly

Blue Danube said:


> Philly, those look great how do they shoot?


They are very accurate, check out this video I did a while back.
Philly
http://www.youtube.c...u/2/r8SuIiuyCCo

http://www.youtube.com/user/pgu876?feature=mhum#p/u/3/TjpmLN0bkWs


----------



## AJW

I'd like to add "Sting" to the collection if you don't mind. Thanks.

























Al


----------



## bullseyeben!

Wow and they're still coming... its like a virus lol


----------



## Hrawk

I just watched this video for the first time.

How cool is it that slingshots transcend the language barrier.

I have no idea what he was saying, but it doesn't matter in the slightest.

Thanks for posting. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Ry-shot

philly said:


> A few of mine.
> Philly


i like those !


----------



## Ry-shot

when i came on this forum hardly anyone new what a pickle fork was , but the progression of these tiny things is astonishable!


----------



## slingshotwannabe

this is made because of jealousy









my pfs





  








pfs back




__
slingshotwannabe


__
Dec 7, 2011




just 2 months since i started making and shooting slingshot again. its been 15years before






this is small but look big in the pic.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Nice job, where is darrel anyway?:S


----------



## Hrawk

bullseyeben! said:


> Nice job, where is darrel anyway?:S


Still doing what he does best. I had a quick chat with him today via Youtube.


----------



## newconvert

slingshot_sniper said:


> IMO the best pfs in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good I'll add a couple more pics


thats the one i wanted!


----------



## newconvert

ok all you PFSers, i want one really bad! can you tell me if there are differences in shooting these over standard forked ss's? wrist flick? anything?


----------



## Rapier

These are a great design and don't be fooled by their size. I have one with 3mm ally laminated each side of a core of 10mm spotted gum sporting tapered dbl tbg and it shoots 13mm steel like a bullet. Took a bunny with a through and through in the chest!
You do need to practice a bit with them first. You have to time the wrist flip otherwise fork hit central.


----------



## newconvert

thats what i was thinking, i am starting shooting dried peas to avoid PAIN otherwise the PFS looks like an ideal shooter,

thanks, mark


----------



## slingshot_sniper

newconvert said:


> IMO the best pfs in the world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So good I'll add a couple more pics


thats the one i wanted!
[/quote]

For your strop kit I would have considered any one of the three slingshots I sold recently but this one stays with me it's my best slingshot ATM


----------



## newconvert

oh i knew that, too bad the others are already sold

mark


----------



## kooniu

My new pfs for tube bands


----------



## slingshot_sniper

That's neat









Is it off a grate or something?


----------



## kooniu

from shop's hanger like this one http://www.promation.pl/img/product/small/P0902-1.jpg


----------



## slingshot_sniper

kooniu said:


> from shop's hanger like this one http://www.promation...all/P0902-1.jpg


Nice one how thick is it?


----------



## kooniu

about 4,5 mm


----------



## slingshot_sniper

kooniu said:


> about 4,5 mm


Thanks


----------



## Charles

Looks like another competitor for scrounger of the year! Good job!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## kooniu

evolving ...


----------



## Rapier

Cool man...


----------



## newconvert

Charles said:


> Looks like another competitor for scrounger of the year! Good job!
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


my thoughts exactly, sometimes my next project's materials are waiting on the floor in the closet


----------



## Sean

I have a couple I just completed and banded, one from baltic birch, the other from maple with some worm chew.


----------



## shawnr5

Here are a couple that I've done this week.


----------



## newconvert

thats some fine work! love the PFS, took me a bit to figure out but its 2 photos of the same ss's just flipped to show both sides.


----------



## Henry the Hermit

This wasn't supposed to be a PFS. It was supposed to be a low fork ring shooter. My yard man brought me about a dozen Nispero (Loquat) forks a few months ago, most of them very well shaped. This one was near perfect, except for a deep machete cut about one inch above one fork. No problem, just trim the forks way back and make a ring shooter. I was quite pleased with the result, small, comfortable to the hand, dense enough to have some heft, and quite handsome to my eye. Then I shot it, and found myself in Fork Hit City. Fortunately, the wood is dense enough that none of the fork hits marred the wood, so I tried removing more wood from the "V", but that didn't help. Finally, I remembered Darrell's instruction about turning the pouch, and Voila, no more fork hits. The dark spots are where I left some inner bark and the finish is 3 coats of Teak Oil.

With this little guy in a pocket, and a bunch of .30 cal lead balls in another, there is no reason to ever be without a slingshot again.


----------



## philly

Nice work guys, keep them coming.
Philly


----------



## newconvert

Henry in Panama said:


> This wasn't supposed to be a PFS. It was supposed to be a low fork ring shooter. My yard man brought me about a dozen Nispero (Loquat) forks a few months ago, most of them very well shaped. This one was near perfect, except for a deep machete cut about one inch above one fork. No problem, just trim the forks way back and make a ring shooter. I was quite pleased with the result, small, comfortable to the hand, dense enough to have some heft, and quite handsome to my eye. Then I shot it, and found myself in Fork Hit City. Fortunately, the wood is dense enough that none of the fork hits marred the wood, so I tried removing more wood from the "V", but that didn't help. Finally, I remembered Darrell's instruction about turning the pouch, and Voila, no more fork hits. The dark spots are where I left some inner bark and the finish is 3 coats of Teak Oil. With this little guy in a pocket, and a bunch of .30 cal lead balls in another, there is no reason to ever be without a slingshot again.
> View attachment 14430


sweet PFS Henry, another original, i wondered how a PFS would look made like this? now i know, not too bad. i am going to have to look Darrell's thread up maybe it can help me with hand slaps, no problems with fork hits, but i did learn not to have a cigarette in my mouth while shooting, i am working on quitting anyway.


----------



## Jesus Freak

This my favorite slingshot PFS ROCK!


----------



## newconvert

i am the proud new owner of the bottom right PFS in Shawnr5's post on p.3 its sweet, her name is shelly, anyway from the moment i first picked up an ss for the first time in more than 30 years i knew i wanted a PFS, and my new one does not disappoint, compact, very well made, forks strong enough to hold all bands you might want to put on her.
i got her in a trade, one of my favorite trades to date


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

Made my first slingshot since I was a kid. An ugly thing but it works. Wanted to try my hand at making a PFS. Just used #84 bands, a poplar flooring board I had from another project and a metal file. Will definitely give this a more elegant shape tomorrow, I couldn't wait to shoot it though!









Also my first post!


----------



## philly

That will work fine Hunga, welcome to the forum.
Post a pic when it's done.
Philly


----------



## newconvert

how thick is that one hunga?


----------



## HungaJungaESQ

1/4 inch sir.

-Bob


----------



## philly

My latest based on the Chalice design downsized . Posted elsewhere but thought it fit well with this thread. The PFS never stops evolving, that's why it is a great design. Here it is combined with another classic design from Dayhiker, the Chalice. Bamboo/Poplar.
Philly


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Got to love the bamboo


----------



## newconvert

OK GUYS, we are talking about evolving PFS? here is a huge step........................ crazy! by G. S.


----------



## philly

I think I've seen that guy before? Leave it to Jorge to get the most out of any SS.
Philly


----------



## newconvert

isnt he something?


----------

